# Are white trout still biting at sykes?



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

anybody still catching em?


----------



## Lonster (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't believe they ever stop biting.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

biting at 3 mile last weekend - not very big


----------

